# Please give us YES Network dish!



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't believe why they won't give us YES Network.. DirecTV does and so does cablevison.. I know the reason is because DISH wants the channel to be part of the premium package and YES wants them to make it part of the basic package like Cable and DirecTV do.. I'm mad about this because I want to watch my Yankees and Nets games in my local area. I live in Central NJ. And even if I were to buy the MLB or NBA league passes, they black it out in my area because "it is available in my local market on YES"... But there is the problem DISH NETWORK!! IT IS NOT AVAILABLE BECAUSE YOU DON"T OFFER YES NETWORK! So I am stuck... I don't plan on buying a 45 dollar a month Cablevision subscription to get one extra channel. PLEASE ADD IT DISH!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Tell Steinbrenner to quit wanting too much money per sub.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

deepen10 said:


> I can't believe why they won't give us YES Network.. DirecTV does and so does cablevison.. I know the reason is because DISH wants the channel to be part of the premium package and YES wants them to make it part of the basic package like Cable and DirecTV do.. I'm mad about this because I want to watch my Yankees and Nets games in my local area. I live in Central NJ. And even if I were to buy the MLB or NBA league passes, they black it out in my area because "it is available in my local market on YES"... But there is the problem DISH NETWORK!! IT IS NOT AVAILABLE BECAUSE YOU DON"T OFFER YES NETWORK! So I am stuck... I don't plan on buying a 45 dollar a month Cablevision subscription to get one extra channel. PLEASE ADD IT DISH!


At this point it'll probably never happen. The billionaires who own both these two companies are just too stubborn and refuse to play nice. The good thing about the Yankees is that they do show up on national tv (ESPN, FOX, TBS) fairly regularly plus I subscribe to the NY Superstations during baseball season so there's about another 30 games or so and then they also show up on my regional sportsnets when playing those teams (white sox, cubs, reds). All in all I do get the opportunity to catch quite a few Yankees games as a result, sure it's not all of them but who has enough time to watch all the games anyway. Plus when they're in the post season all those games are on a national net.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

It doesn't hurt to dream. George will never let Charlie in.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem comes with Yes wanting to be in a basic package that all people have to pay for vs being in a multisport pack that people can choose to opt out of... and with the primary audience for Yes being in the NY area, that's a lot of people to pay for a channel they may not watch.

Meanwhile... neither DirecTV nor Dish have ESPNUHD, which is carried by some cable companies... and both Dish & DirecTV have contracts to carry pretty much every other Disney/ABC/ESPN channel... and that's just one channel to pick on.

There are lots of channels to pick on for why one provider has and another doesn't.


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The problem comes with Yes wanting to be in a basic package that all people have to pay for vs being in a multisport pack that people can choose to opt out of... and with the primary audience for Yes being in the NY area, that's a lot of people to pay for a channel they may not watch.
> 
> Meanwhile... neither DirecTV nor Dish have ESPNUHD, which is carried by some cable companies... and both Dish & DirecTV have contracts to carry pretty much every other Disney/ABC/ESPN channel... and that's just one channel to pick on.
> 
> There are lots of channels to pick on for why one provider has and another doesn't.


yea but if DISH wants to try and keep up with DirecTV and local cable companies, they should try to atleast give us a choice to even get YES Network if we want. Or don't blackout Yankees and Nets games on their league passes. I would get NBA League Pass, if they didn't black out Nets games. DISH shouldn't blackout the games that we don't have another option for. I shouldn't have to pay them and then buy another Cable subscription just to get the channels that I want. its all about customer satisfaction, nothing else. They try to show in their ads how they are better than DirecTV and Cable, but then they don't offer the channels that DirecTV does.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Had to look at your post count - yep - relative newbie - don't really understand how the Right's issues work yet....


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

or how blackout rules work, either...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

deepen10 said:


> Stewart Vernon said:
> 
> 
> > The problem comes with Yes wanting to be in a basic package that all people have to pay for vs being in a multisport pack that people can choose to opt out of... and with the primary audience for Yes being in the NY area, that's a lot of people to pay for a channel they may not watch.
> ...


I thought Stewart did a fine job of explaining it, but let me help. It works something like this.

I want my local San Francisco Bay Area PBS station in HD. But let's say that every HD PBS station in every DMA insists on being in Dish's basic package nationwide and each would require 50¢ a month for every basic package subscriber. There are well over 100 DMAs without them. So lets say if all DMAs had to pay for everyone elses, if you and I and everyone else were willing to pay an extra $50+ a month, it would all work out and we also could pay an extra $2 a month so you could have the Yankees games and we also could pay an extra $2 a month so that my daughter could have her Giants games and....

The other option is that most folks in the Bay Area who can should subscribe to Comcast if they want all the available HD stations that badly.

And if you want the Yankees games, you could subscribe to cable. And I wouldn't have to pay for the Yankees games that I neither want nor would watch.

Or better yet, the fans could decide not to let the owners of their favorite teams extort so much money out of the fanbase. Because that's where the problem lies, not with the folks that are simple carriers of the signal. Frankly I'm more than a little irked that PBS turned down the idea of Dish carrying the national PBS feed in HD available to all Dish customers who can't get the local PBS station HD feed OTA.

With Dish I don't get PBS in HD and you don't get YES. I most certainly wouldn't give Comcast an extra $38 a month just so I can get PBS HD and still have the ability to record four programs at a time like I can with my 722 and 612. So overall, Dish is a good value for the money I'm paying.

Oh, but I will still complain in these threads about not having my PBS HD station.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

And here I though we were going to talk about the 80's band with Rick Wakeman.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

When YES agrees to let people subscribe ala cart I'll support your request. So far they think everyone in the country should pay for a channel the great majority don't want.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> And here I though we were going to talk about the 80's band with Rick Wakeman.


I would pay to see some of those concerts, in HD. Little flashback.
Much better quality entertainment. Would much rather send money on that, than supporting a Team that is driving out of control baseball salaries, and need to find every extra penny they can to support those bloated salaries.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> ...
> Much better quality entertainment. Would much rather send money on that, than supporting a Team that is driving out of control baseball salaries, and need to find every extra penny they can to support those bloated salaries.


As a football (soccer) fan, you actually can say that with a straight face? Those Euro leagues have teams who do the same thing.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> As a football (soccer) fan, you actually can say that with a straight face? Those Euro leagues have teams who do the same thing.


Yes, they do, but they don't stick to the avg fan. THEY charge more for ad space, and find new ways to place advertismen, like on somebody's shorts, socks, undersole of the shoe, revolving ad's on on the side boards, ad's overlayed on the field for TV viewers, wont be long before there is advertisement in the mesh of the goals.
Just imagine, MLB working like EPL(lets not count the other levels in England right now) TV contract money is SHARED equally between all. You can charge more to the ad makers though during your games, to make more money. Wow what a concept, TV revenue shared equally between 20 teams, and the Teams can setup ad rates with advertisers to make more money.

Premier League is the biggest offender(woman u, by far the worse abut it), as things go though, EPL, is behind MLB, NFL, NBA, in revenue and in salaries.


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

RasputinAXP said:


> or how blackout rules work, either...


how do blackout rules work then? i would like to know.. because what they do is unfair. They say you can "watch every game" on their ads, so they should go by their rules. (I know, the fine print says everything), but still. DISH can't blackout my games on their League Pass, when I pay like a 150 bucks for it, but then not offer YES Network, so I can't watch my Nets games. They should only be able to black it out, if their service offers the "local market channel" that I can watch it on.. For example, for Knicks games. If I were a knicks fan, i wouldn't care about the Blackout rules on NBA League Pass, because I have MSG, which shows them all. So what I'm saying is they should do the same with YES. They should atleast offer it in some package, and let us customers decide. They say they have number 1 customer satisfaction right? well it isn't til they offer YES to me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dish doesn't decide to black out the games. Wikipedia has a fairly informative entry about the whole blackout deal. It's as frustrating for the signal carriers - cable and satellite - as it is for the customers.


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

phrelin said:


> Dish doesn't decide to black out the games. Wikipedia has a fairly informative entry about the whole blackout deal. It's as frustrating for the signal carriers - cable and satellite - as it is for the customers.


Yea I understand all of that, but just think if DISH offered YES Network? DirecTV has it and I can watch all Nets games on YES with no blackouts on DirecTV. Its definitely a fault on DISH's part for not atleast offering YES to us. When they play Nets games on NBA League Pass, they use the YES broadcast, but DISH shouldn't be able to black it out if that channel is not available on their service. They are forcing me to buy a competitor's service (Cablevision or DirecTV in my area), for me to be able to watch my team's games. Thats my point. How can they let it be blacked out, when they know that I have no way to watch them on DISH, if that "local market" channel is not available to me?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

deepen10 said:


> ...How can they let it be blacked out....


Not sure who you mean by "they." I'm pretty sure Dish would show it if they could negotiate a reasonable retransmission fee deal. IMHO sports team owners were the first of the unreasonable demand sources, then a few other cable channels, then the local station owners, and now comes the national broadcast networks.

But "unreasonable" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Its definitely a fault on DISH's part for not atleast offering YES to us.


No. It isn't.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

It's really hard to imagine this ever being resolved actually because of the personalities involved. On one side you have the Steinbrener's who honestly believe they should be allowed to demand more $$$ for YES than any other RSN because it's the Yankees by god! On the other side you have Charlie who's notorious for being frugal (some might say cheap) and will negotiate like a bulldog to get a lower retrans agreement, so "you'll pay what we tell you you'll and like it" doesn't go over very well with him. Pretty much anyone that has to have YES really needs to subscribe to cable or Directv because you'll turn blue holding your breath waiting for it to show up on Dish. Charlie doesn't really care if he doesn't have YES, Dish is still making plenty of money without them and YES doesn't care if they're not on Dish they're making plenty of money as well, so where's the motivation for either to even negotiate anyway?


----------



## sepaperson (Jan 17, 2010)

You are aware, right, that the *national* version of YES Network carries NO Yankee games? 
Verizon had it last year and it is more of a sports network. If you get the non-regional version -- which those outside NY RSN area would-- you'd be disappointed looking for Yankees games. During games being televised, they show other programming.


----------

